# CA PE-Civil refile time-frame?



## markymarkCE (Jun 13, 2011)

Does anyone know how much time you have to refile without having to go through the application process again? I know CA used to allow up to 24 months and that was stated on the fail letters. I still haven't received my fail letter for the 8 hour (I passed Seismic and Surveying last year) and I'm not entirely certain I have enough time to study for the October 2011 exam. Thanks in advance.


----------



## palvarez83 (Jun 13, 2011)

markymarkCE said:


> Does anyone know how much time you have to refile without having to go through the application process again? I know CA used to allow up to 24 months and that was stated on the fail letters. I still haven't received my fail letter for the 8 hour (I passed Seismic and Surveying last year) and I'm not entirely certain I have enough time to study for the October 2011 exam. Thanks in advance.


Per California Code of Regulations Section 428, abandonded applicaionts, your application will be held for 2 years unless special circumstances exist.

http://www.pels.ca.gov/licensees/boardrules.pdf

Read that section and call the board. My understand is since you partially passed, that is a "special circumstanse'. As, long as you do not fail to show when you are scheduled you will be in good shape. Also, even if you schedule an exam, you qualify for postponements. Again, I would call the board and speak to one of the applicaton reviewers.


----------



## markymarkCE (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks palvarez, I appreciate the info. I called the board (I still haven't received my fail letter) and the lady confirmed that in CA we do have 24 months to refile; after 2 and before 4 years requires an additional PE reference; and that my Seismic and Surveying passes never expire *phew* (as long as I retake the 8 hour within two years of every fail...hopefully I pass next time) . Although I have the info I still have a hard time relaxing and it probably wont set in that I have 24 months until I actually get the letter. I'm in Nor Cal, anyone else not receive their 8 hour fail letter yet?


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 15, 2011)

markymarkCE said:


> Thanks palvarez, I appreciate the info. I called the board (I still haven't received my fail letter) and the lady confirmed that in CA we do have 24 months to refile; after 2 and before 4 years requires an additional PE reference; and that my Seismic and Surveying passes never expire *phew* (as long as I retake the 8 hour within two years of every fail...hopefully I pass next time) . Although I have the info I still have a hard time relaxing and it probably wont set in that I have 24 months until I actually get the letter. I'm in Nor Cal, anyone else not receive their 8 hour fail letter yet?


I don't believe we will be receiving 8 hour pass/fail letters. Your letter (and diagnostic report, if applicable) can be found at your 'MY NCEES'.

Why are you waiting 2 years to re-take?


----------



## CAPLS (Jun 15, 2011)

markymarkCE said:


> Thanks palvarez, I appreciate the info. I called the board (I still haven't received my fail letter) and the lady confirmed that in CA we do have 24 months to refile; after 2 and before 4 years requires an additional PE reference; and that my Seismic and Surveying passes never expire *phew* (as long as I retake the 8 hour within two years of every fail...hopefully I pass next time) . Although I have the info I still have a hard time relaxing and it probably wont set in that I have 24 months until I actually get the letter. I'm in Nor Cal, anyone else not receive their 8 hour fail letter yet?


Results for the National PE (8 hour) examination are available online through your registration login. If you passed, there will be one PDF results notice. If you failed, you will see the PDF results notice and the PDF diagnostic notice. A hardcopy letter will not be mailed to the applicant.

If you neeed further assistance, email me at [email protected]


----------



## markymarkCE (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks CAPLS and ptato.

@ptato: I'm not waiting the full two years. I'm starting grad schoolsoon so I'll be strapped for time. I think if I focus on a 2012 exam I'll be much more ready! I just wanted to be sure my Seismic and Surveying passes didn't expire, I put A LOT of time into those exams.


----------

